# hoove cut- can't stop the blood!



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I was trimming hooves like normal but got distracted by my toddler and snipped a little too much of the end of the hoove tip. It is bleeding like crazy. I tried blood stop, pressure ect. But can't stop it. I finally wrapped it tight with vet wrap. Any suggestions!. Grrrr!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have also heard that flour or cornstarch will stop the bleeding. Remove it in about 10-15 minutes. Good luck.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^flour works great!! We use this all the time.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Kinda works like the baking soda but if your a canner and have some Alum it works great to stop bleeding.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've heard about the flour. But it should stop bleeding on it's own...wrapping it for now is good. :thumb:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I did stop but it took a good 1/2 hr. Thanks!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

You can get quik stop at most pet stores, good to have on hand. I use it in my grooming shop for dogs nails. There is also wonder dust available @ tsc


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've done that before. I packed it with flour, a piece of absorbant pad and duct tape and left it on for a day, by next day it was just fine. I've never used anything else and this has worked well for me. I try to keep some kind of first aid absorbant type pads around that I can cut a piece off of if I ever need it.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My paramedic brother says sugar works too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it bleeds to much...for too long... I cauterized it....Heat up a butter knife real hot and burn it..until it stops....doesn't take much... Otherwise... if it is just a little bit of bleeding... it will stop on it's own.... I will put iodine on it and let them go and watch the area... that they walk on... to see if they are bleeding more or less....if it is less then... they should be OK...I do watch for a while after.... :wink: 

Always remember.. to trim just a little bit at a time..if you see pink stop.... :thumb:


----------

